# How about a post your MP3s thread?



## bassgirl9 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll start

www.myspace.com/killbillies


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Bassgirl - good to see you over here!!

For anyone not familiar - the Killbillies rock!!!

How's the weedwacker working out for ya?


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's my bands' mp3age

http://www.myspace.com/thebadmotels
http://www.myspace.com/tomcatcombat


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

My stuff's at www.myspace.com/pintomusic. I'm playing bass on the first two tracks (the third track is obviously synth-bass).


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Click here to watch Track-05

EDIT:This link works better

CT.


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, we're a cover band, but here's 4 tunes we recorded for our promo pack.

http://www.decadesrock.com/Audio.htm


----------



## Geoff St. Germaine (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's some old MP3's of my band:

http://www.myspace.com/onebadson

We're finishing up our first album to be released on Versailles records, so hopefully we'll update those songs soon. As it is there are two covers that we did for tribute albums that our label puts out to get cash to pay for bands like us to record, there is one original that we recorded for a Saskatoon Mix CD and one song from the demo that we sent to our label.

-Geoff


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

*Good Stuff*

Lot's of good tunes getting posted here. Keep them coming. :rockon:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not much of the band stuff but here's my soundclick page.

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=401351

Numb, Nothing but the Blues, and Place in Line is the band.


----------



## bassplayinguy (Mar 5, 2006)

www.myspace.com/lastinlinetheband

Thats my band, theres 2 songs up on the player. Working on new material at the moment.


----------



## rinio (Mar 1, 2006)

*Ska*

Every1 loves some ska!
Here's my band's mp3age
www.myspace.com/buttmuffins


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/birdsofwales/

and

http://www.birdsofwales.com


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Wow!*

Flashpunk,

You guys are freakin' great! I checked out your website and was completely blown away with your sounds. I don't know how you manage to keep everything fresh and exciting to listen to, while at the same time sounding so comfortable and relaxed. Its like you have known each other for years, but just sat down to play music together yesterday. Brilliant.

Best of luck to you with your gig at the NOW lounge Thursday night.

A guy just has to love any song that starts with guitar feedback...I'm going back to your site for another listen.


----------



## EveHell (Feb 13, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Hey Bassgirl - good to see you over here!!
> 
> For anyone not familiar - the Killbillies rock!!!
> 
> How's the weedwacker working out for ya?


Hey thanks. I thought I was evehell here. How strange is that? Oh well, I guess I can have an alter ego- as opposed to my over inflated ego  


Weed whackers are great. They totally make it easier to play. My hands dont get trashed anymore which is nice- it means more practice time instead of healing time, which is way more important.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Some good tunes posted here. Keep them coming.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*What the hell...*

I didn't post a link here sooner because I was thinking this thread was for current projects, but what the hell...it can't really hurt. Here are some recordings from back in the day. 

http://www.soundclick.com/lolligagger 

Stop me now before I begin revelling in the glory days of playing high school football.


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

*Muy bueno el rock!!!*

OK, here's some Torontonian Spanish Rock for you.

www.myspace.com/gardeniasonline

www.gardenias.ca


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All...

Here is my band...
www.rockitscience.ca

We were/are a cover band that released a CD last year. You can here clips of that CD on there. But as of the new year we changed singers and have started writing our own stuff. There is a couple of clips on there of our demos. We plan on recording our new CD at the end of this year. 
We are going to start including these new tunes in our live shows.

cheers
Pete


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.nowhereradio.com/artists/album.php?aid=4699&alid=-1

CT.


----------

